# Roller crusher



## Dwf (Dec 22, 2020)

I currently have a jaw crusher, and ball mill. Both are working great, but I need a secondary crusher to to get the 3/4” minus coming out of the jaw crusher to 1/8” minus, to feed the ball mill. 
Im thinking a set of rollers below my jaw crusher would work great. 
My question is, what is the typical, or ideal, ratio of material size feeding a roller crusher? Will 3/4” going in, and 1/8” coming out work ok? Or would I need two sets of rollers? One maybe 1/2” or so, feeding the 1/8”?

Thanks


----------



## goldshark (Jan 23, 2022)

The typical throughput on every modern crusher is a 6 to 1 reduction ratio, gyrator, jaw, and roll. The exception is a hammer mill. A hammer mill will reduce to finer sizes due to no "nip" angle associated with the others. Check out Mount Baker Mining and Milling, Or if you have a steel shop, make your own. An internal classifier helps with a consistent size output.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 24, 2022)

goldshark said:


> The typical throughput on every modern crusher is a 6 to 1 reduction ratio, gyrator, jaw, and roll. The exception is a hammer mill. A *hammer mill* will reduce to finer sizes due to no "nip" angle associated with the others. Check out Mount Baker Mining and Milling, Or if you have a steel shop, make your own. An internal classifier helps with a consistent size output.


Per the bold print - if I was processing ore that's what I would do - jaw crusher - hammer mill - ball mill

Kurt


----------

